# My general rub rundown



## Hamdrew (Feb 13, 2021)

Herbs de provence and a new green curry powder that tastes mostly of lemongrass were the differences this time


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 13, 2021)

Red chiles (crushed red)
Dried green chiles (probably have to make yourself)
Onion
Garlic
Pepper
Cavenders
Tony's
MSG/Accent
5spice
Dill Weed
Sage
Oregano
Smoked paprika


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2021)

Best Price by the pound...






						Hatch Green Chile Flakes ǀ New Mexico Chile Peppers
					

The flavor of these Hatch Green Chile Flakes is rich and savory. A mild heat chile use anywhere you would use the more ubiquitous crushed red pepper flakes.




					www.spicesinc.com
				




I've bought whole Chiles from this company a couple of times. Always fresh and top quality...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Best Price by the pound...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh great, just what I needed. Another way to spend money.....


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Best Price by the pound...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i grow them, too, but have too supplement a LOT with dried jalapeno powder i can get at the store for $12/lb


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Oh great, just what I needed. Another way to spend money.....



I hear you...I need to restock. I have a $100+ order in my cart, waiting for my Accountant to authorize the funds. So far no response! She'll get a taste for Enchiladas and open the purse strings....JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I hear you...I need to restock. I have a $100+ order in my cart, waiting for my Accountant to authorize the funds. So far no response! She'll get a taste for Enchiladas and open the purse strings....JJ


Yeah, I hear you about the "Accountant". I am the captain of my ship, but I do have an Admiral.......


----------

